# GemMaster Software Help



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

I just got a CAMS and am learning my way around gem master. I have the version 2,9,9,0604. I am getting the hang of it but I do have two questions. My tech is supposed to get back to me with an answer but in the meantime I thought I would check here unless anyone knows if there is a help manual available since I did not get one with my software (maybe I missed installing it)

1. Is there a way to export the finished design to a jpg to show customers? I can print to pdf and then convert to jpg but it takes so long. Am I missing something?

2. With the text, can you do a centerline trace? I know the version before mine could but I could not find out how to do it with my version.

I'd appreciate any help.

Thanks


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We just hit the print screen key and past it into paint and save it out as a jpg. Might be an easier way but I don't know it.

I will ask my graphics person on the center text on the new version.

What model did you get?


----------



## qf115 (Feb 9, 2011)

Excuse me. Can you tell me where there is GemMaster download? Thanks
my E-mail:[email protected]


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

1. You can use the Windows Snipping Tool. It creates jpegs. 

2. There is a GemMaster 2,9,10 version (same cr%p as the previous versions) but it has centerline trace. Contact SWF-East (ColDesi) for it.

Regards,

Api


----------



## qf115 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you, you tell me where to buy, the price is?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

qf115 said:


> Thank you, you tell me where to buy, the price is?


That is the software used for the automatic rhinestone machines and I don't think it will do you any good as a stand alone software.


----------



## vix027 (May 1, 2010)

Hi Guys, 
Seems like the cams is looking reliable. 

I have made my mind up and that i am going for the Cams now. 

I only have 1 concern which i hope you guys can help me with. 

I am currently using R-Wear Studio for designs, as the vision tech only works with the roland software. 

But if i move for the cams machine will i be able to use r-wear to design and send to the cams machine or can i open my r-wear designs in the gem master?

Any info regarding software would be much appreciated.


----------

